

New CPanel website rips off WooThemes website - noeltock
http://releases.cpanel.net/

======
noeltock
Screenshot: <http://awesomescreenshot.com/0adkr46be> (as they now redirected).
Compare it to <http://www.woothemes.com>

~~~
nemothekid
I don't see the resemblance. Isn't everyone doing large blocking,
<http://chartbeat.com/> has something similar.

~~~
subsection1h

        I don't see the resemblance.
    

Are you joking?

------
krogsgard
Looks like cPanel has redirected the releases.cpanel.net site to an interior
page and you can't see it the same way as before. Wonder if anyone got some
screenshots. It was blatant.

~~~
tomharrigan
Yea, I tried to see if Google had a cached version, not seeing anything
though.

